# TTc and immune therapy



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I hope it’s ok to post this here.
I wondered if there are any ladies in the group who have been given immune treatment while trying to conceive? 
I was fortunate enough to conceive my son while taking humira. Argc then treated me with intralipids, steroids, clexane and progesterone. I have endometriosis and hypothyroidism and had done two failed rounds of ivf before this.
I recently went back to Argc with the thought process that I’d do humira again, however after getting my blood results back from Chicago, I am now told my tnfa is now within the normal range. This is the first time ever, it’s usually around 35-49.
It would be amazing to think I’d conceive without extra support from humira, steroids, clexane etc but from the numerous things I’ve read I can’t help but think I’d need some sort of medication to help.
Has anybody had immune treatment from a clinic while TTc? I’m not sure if Siobhan Quenby or somebody  like Dr Gorgy she’s this. If anybody has any advice it would be very much appreciated.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Flossy,

If ARGC are saying you don't need the medication, you definitely don't - they're quick to give meds if they think there's any need. From the point of view of their approach to immunes (which I don't agree with, but that's another issue), if you suppressed yourself too much by medicating when you didn't need it, you'd potentially cause problems. 

I think if your experience has been that the cycle that worked was the cycle where you threw everything at it, meds-wise, then it's going to feel scary not to have that if you cycle again. But ARGC don't prescribe empirically, so if they're saying you're ok without the meds, they really mean it. 

Best of luck xx


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Pognut,

Flossy is a bit like me. She conceived twice while taking Humira before starting an IVF cycle at ARGC.

It's not actually correct that ARGC are willing to throw any drugs at an immune problem, unfortunately. They refused to give me Humira, despite:


My TNFa:IL10 being 46.3;
Having conceived my DS naturally four months after taking Humira, and; 
Me telling Mr. Taranissi (via a nurse) that I'd been running 100.4 degrees Fahrenheit fevers for two months.

ARGC's position was, as far as I gather, that I hadn't been diagnosed with anything (so, presumably, didn't have a *real* immune problem), that the intralipids worked last time but the Humira didn't, and that I carried to term despite horrible numbers (so, presumably, the numbers didn't correlate to my fertility)... Needless to say, it took four shots of Humira AND intralipids over the course of about four months before my health returned to 'normal' from the flare of the immune problem I didn't have...  Had I cycled when ARGC wanted me to, I would have wasted the money. Even if my immune problem wasn't affecting my fertility, I was too physically sick to actually carry out an IVF cycle. I couldn't stay awake long enough with my symptoms flaring to do the timed injections for stims!


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Londonwriter,

That sounds horrendous, and I remember your frustration with ARGC. I think it's fair to say that they have a reputation for being enthusiastic with the meds (certainly at the other 3 clinics I've talked to about this), but it absolutely sounds as though in your case they just didn't get what the problem was. As you've said before, I think, I suspect they don't know what to do with you if you do have a real immunological problem, and they're not used to treating people with them.

What's the best thing to do in that situation, do you think? See an immunologist? (Though would that be helpful if your TNFa was in a normal range now?)


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

In general, I always recommend that if someone has autoimmune symptoms and is experiencing problems conceiving, they go and see a ‘real’ immunologist. Autoimmune disease can cause major organ and joint damage, and it’s important to get it under control (especially before making a serious effort to conceive).


----------



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for your replies ladies.
You’re right I’m that it does get trickier when there are actual immune issues.
I have Hashimoto’s thyroiditis and also endometriosis which have an autoimmune element to them. I’ve actually found some information on Dr Gorgy website which was useful so I may Pursue that. 
Thanks again 
Flossy x


----------

